

Show HN: I'm starting a new iOS Development Course [kickstarter], please pledge - markcrazyhorse
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/214306041/learn-to-develop-ios-applications-for-the-iphone-i?utm_source=reddit&utm_medium=reddit&utm_campaign=reddit&utm_term=reddit&utm_content=reddit

======
parul
Great idea Mark! My support .. I have numerous entrepreneur friends who are
always struggling to find good iOS developers. hopefully your course will
create more of this rare breed :) Good luck! ps: where do you plan to host
this course?

~~~
markcrazyhorse
The course will be hosted and run along site iOS-Blog [http://ios-
blog.co.uk](http://ios-blog.co.uk). Please share this kickstarter with your
friends and through social media if you do not mind. I could do with all the
help and exposure I can get. Minimum pledge is also just £1 so please consider
backing this project :) :)

~~~
parul
Great. What will be the format of this course? We run an online course
discovery platform called [http://mysliderule.com](http://mysliderule.com) and
what we have seen from users' browsing behavior is that learners typically
prefer courses with video lectures, and codecademy/udacity style interactive
in-browser exercises if possible. Also consider hosting your course on
marketplaces like Udemy and Skillshare too .. they have a very vibrant
community and can be an easy source of user-acquisition for you

~~~
markcrazyhorse
Cheers for the advice there. :) The course will be in video format with
downloadable content and code examples as well as (for premium user) the
option to download the videos and the tutorials in PDF. Do you think that
SlideRule would consider backing this project?

